# Fodmap!



## Mich922 (Oct 7, 2013)

So I was diagnosed about 10 yrs ago and have switched from IBS-d to something more like c or a in the last few years. I have been managing my symptoms for the most part. I was given a lot of bad advice early on and managing has been the best I could hope for then. So I have had a bad week thanks to work stress and did a quick google search about IBS. And I found FODMAP! So amazing how much it validates things I knew already and also has set me straight on a few mistakes. I ate no flour, no sugar for a year and lost a lot of weight, but I wasn't doing fodmap. Explains my poor tummy troubles at the time!

Ready to hopefully start a new chapter and embrace fodmap. It gives me hope!!

Quick question to start, is diet coke ok??


----------



## flitwit (Oct 3, 2013)

Mich922 said:


> So I was diagnosed about 10 yrs ago and have switched from IBS-d to something more like c or a in the last few years. I have been managing my symptoms for the most part. I was given a lot of bad advice early on and managing has been the best I could hope for then. So I have had a bad week thanks to work stress and did a quick google search about IBS. And I found FODMAP! So amazing how much it validates things I knew already and also has set me straight on a few mistakes. I ate no flour, no sugar for a year and lost a lot of weight, but I wasn't doing fodmap. Explains my poor tummy troubles at the time!
> 
> Ready to hopefully start a new chapter and embrace fodmap. It gives me hope!!
> 
> Quick question to start, is diet coke ok??


Soda is terrible in general. If you're suffering from IBS of any form stay clear of soda... nasty stuff.


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

flitwit said:


> Soda is terrible in general. If you're suffering from IBS of any form stay clear of soda... nasty stuff.


I'd have to second that. Especially diet sodas, which tend to have sugar alcohols, which are a problem for many.

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There are a lot of artificial sweeteners, and I've usually seen the -itols in hard candies and gums (as well as processed "low carb" food-like substances).

Carbonation tends to be hard on IBSers (adds gas to the system), so may be a problem regardless of sweetener added. I think diet coke is aspartame, not an -itol (but it changes from time to time) and some IBSers do seem to have problems with that sweetener. The -itols tend to be a problem generally for most IBSers as they increase gas and can cause diarrhea, the other types of artificial sweeteners tend to be more idiosyncratic so more bothersome to some and not as much to other.


----------



## ibsnewbie21 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm nearly three weeks into the low FODMAP diet and am yet to see any real improvement. Staying optimistic though


----------



## Destinie (Oct 15, 2013)

Re: Diet Coke on FODMAP - Generally stay away from all mass-produced coke products due to tons of artificial sweeteners and high fructose corn syrup.

@ibsnewbie21 hang in there! It takes everyone a different amount of time for their bodies to adjust.  I think it took me about 6 weeks until I was feeling a real difference.


----------



## zane21 (Jun 24, 2013)

I have been low Fodmap/elimination diet since june 18th....and I can tell you that MANY foods on the LOW fodmap list bother me.
and soda..no way. LOL! I drink only water. NO coffee, no tea, no alocohol...only water.

I have learned that ALL FRUITS and VEGGIES do me in. I get very gassy and belchy and is very painful. ALL dairy is gone...even cheese.


----------



## ibsnewbie21 (Jun 8, 2013)

Destinie said:


> Re: Diet Coke on FODMAP - Generally stay away from all mass-produced coke products due to tons of artificial sweeteners and high fructose corn syrup.
> 
> @ibsnewbie21 hang in there! It takes everyone a different amount of time for their bodies to adjust.
> 
> ...


Ah that's good to know, thanks. Hopefully will see some improvement in the next few weeks.


----------



## sickofpain (Sep 21, 2012)

*I feel that the FODMAP diet, along with a good probiotic that was prescribed by my doctor, has been the best thing that I have tried, since being a "patient" of IBS! I would like to give my friends the same information, but I cannot download and print the FODMAP diet! Why? You are only allowing Dieticians to do this for people that are hurting? Shame on you!*


----------



## zane21 (Jun 24, 2013)

ibsnewbie21 said:


> I'm nearly three weeks into the low FODMAP diet and am yet to see any real improvement. Staying optimistic though


Hang in there...I have been low Fod since June and it finally feels like I have a handle of my food. I have learned thru trial and error that ALL veggies and fruit give me real trouble. Even the ones on the OK list....

I decided to have food sensitivity blood work thru LEAP to get an idea of foods I might be able to add to my very very limited diet.


----------



## ibsnewbie21 (Jun 8, 2013)

zane21 said:


> Hang in there...I have been low Fod since June and it finally feels like I have a handle of my food. I have learned thru trial and error that ALL veggies and fruit give me real trouble. Even the ones on the OK list....
> 
> I decided to have food sensitivity blood work thru LEAP to get an idea of foods I might be able to add to my very very limited diet.


Wow, all fruit and veg, do you just take supplements to get all your vitamins and minerals etc.?


----------

